#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  NEW Australian Visa for overseas parents of Australian Citizens

## David48atTD

.
A new visa will let citizens bring their foreign-born parents to Australia for up to 5 years

The Turnbull government has introduced a new visa that lets citizens  bring their foreign-born parents to Australia on a temporary basis.

 The temporary sponsored parent visa will begin in November 2017, with 15,000 visas available annually. 
The visa will cost $5,000 for a three-year visa and $10,000 for a  five-year visa, with a single renewal possible for the five-year option.The new visa will allow the parents of Australian citizens,  Australian permanent residents and eligible New Zealand citizens to stay  in Australia for periods of up to three or five years. 

 It is estimated that the visa will be a $99 million cost to the government over four years.

 Under the rules of the visa, it can be renewed from outside Australia  to allow a cumulative stay of up to 10 years, 
but visa holders will not  be eligible to apply onshore for a permanent parent visa.

 The Australian child of the visa holder will also have the legal  liability for public health expenditure  including aged care  arrangements  incurred by their parent. 

 This is designed to reduce the cost to the Government of health services for temporary parent migrants, says the government.

 The introduction of the visa follows community concerns around existing parent visas, including wait times and visa costs. 

 A review of the new visa will be completed at the end of the first program year.
Source
More info and Video
.

----------


## wasabi

Fk that , paying 2000 dollar a year to live in Aus with the grandchildren ,may as well be a visa overstayer.

----------

